

Krita – free digital painting app crowd-funding goes live on kickstarter - raghukamath
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/krita/krita-free-paint-app-lets-make-it-faster-than-phot

======
davidgerard
This is worth backing, because Krita have run a few rounds of crowdfunded
development and have always delivered handsomely.

~~~
kunda
Agreed. Though the OSX build needs a lot of love.

